# Problème avec l'installation BootCamp



## TankRedOneX (5 Juillet 2016)

Bonjour,

J'ai récemment tenté d'installer Windows via BootCamp sur mon MacBook Air, et le tout à crashé pendant l'installation. 

Résultat, je me retrouve avec du stockage utilisé par l'installation mais pas de partition windows, et je ne trouve pas les fichiers à supprimer pour récupérer cet espace. 

Est-ce que quelqu'un pourrait me donner un coup de main?

Merci d'avance!


----------



## Re drum (8 Juillet 2016)

Salut Tank,

J'imagine que tout a craché au moment de convertir la partition FAT32 en NTFS?
Tu tourne avec quelle machine/os?


----------



## macomaniac (8 Juillet 2016)

Salut *TankRedOneX
*
En ayant momentanément déconnecté tes périphériques de stockage (DDE) ou autres clés USB d'install de ton Mac (pour la simplification des informations retournées) > je t'invite à aller à : _Applications_ > _Utilitaires_ pour lancer le «Terminal». Dans la fenêtre qui s'ouvre, commence par saisir la commande (simplement informative) :

```
diskutil list
```
 et ↩︎ (presse la touche "Entrée" du clavier pour activer la commande) --> en retour, tu vas voir s'afficher le tableau des partitions du disque de ton Mac, avec leurs paramètres de format > nom > taille > device.

Saisis ensuite la commande (toujours informative) :

```
diskutil cs list
```
 et ↩︎ --> pour le cas où un format *CoreStorage* serait greffé sur la partition de ton OS (provenant de l'option "Default" de l'installateur d'«El Capitan», ou d'un chiffrement «FileVault», ou encore d'un Fusion Drive) > tu vas voir s'afficher le tableau en arborescence d'un *Groupe de Volumes Logiques*.

=> peux-tu faire un copier-coller (pas de photo !) de chacun de ces 2 tableaux en réponse dans ce fil ? > d'après ces informations, je pourrais t'indiquer comment récupérer l'actuel *free_space* (espace libre hors table de partition *GUID*) de ton ex-partition dédiée à Windows à la partition principale de ton OS.

[Le "crash" que tu évoques a pu supprimer le système de fichiers de cette partition > or, un espace-disque dont le système de fichiers gestionnaire se trouve supprimé sans re-création d'un neuf > _ipso facto_ disparaît de la table de partition générale du disque en étant viré à du *free_space* = blocs vacants libérés d'une affectation à une partition, dont l'espace, en l'absence d'un système de fichiers gestionnaire, ne peut être monté sous forme d'un volume affichable et manipulable.]


----------

